# Extended TiVo HD to lifetime service - can I sell it before it renews?



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hello all,

I called TiVo to cancel service on a 160GB TiVo HD that I have not been using these past few months. TiVo offered to extend it to lifetime service for $99 and said it would automatically switch over to lifetime when the current annual service expired in October. I accepted their offer and see the $99 transaction showing that TiVo charged me the $99 for lifetime on that unit.

Do I have to wait for October when the service rolls over to sell it? I would like to sell it right away.

I have the original box, manual, cables, etc, all in like new condition, what is a fair price for a 160GB TiVo HD with lifetime?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

If they took your money is obviously a done deal, although who ever buys it should probably wait till it switches to lifetime before putting in their name just to be safe. Which model is it?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I believe it is a TCD652160.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

If it has display on front is 648 if not is 652. The 652's go for a little more I guess if for no other reason only need one cable card.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

cannonz said:


> If it has display on front is 648 if not is 652. The 652's go for a little more I guess if for no other reason only need one cable card.


Actually, at least without lifetime, and usually with, the 648s go for more, based on Craigslist ads from around the nation.

You see fewer 648s advertised than 652s

They were much more expensive than the 652s when each were new.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> I have the original box, manual, cables, etc, all in like new condition, what is a fair price for a 160GB TiVo HD with lifetime?


I sold a 160GB Lifetime TiVo HD on eBay last month, without the original box or cables, for $314 plus shipping.

Here's the link to that auction if you want to grab any of my pictures or text.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320925309221?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649


----------

